

What happened to NASA Stirling car engine? Anybody? - scotty79
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H_Vnxapd5fs

======
wtracy
All I know off the top of my head is that Stirling engines have pretty
terrible weight to thrust ratios--they're heavy.

